# cloud computing - threatening IT support jobs?



## NetworkEngineer (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi all,

What do you guys think of Cloud computing? Will it significantly reduce the amount of IT Support jobs?

Many thanks for your replies.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

It will do to some extent but as companies who have moved their support centers to places abroad like India have found out customers tend to get really pissed off if who there speaking to cant speak English very well or can't be understood properly.

Cloud computing will to some extent diminish the needs for techs in a company but not all fixes can be done remotely so there will always be need for techs.

As the recession has made a big hole in IT and made the competition for jobs harder cloud computing will make this even worse. So my advice to anyone trying to get into support or a tech role would be to study entry level certs and work for a charity or on voluntry basis whilst gaining the experience needed. This will help anyone looking for work make themselves stand out from the competition.

If you can prove yourself worthy then cloud computing will not get in your way.


----------



## NetworkEngineer (Oct 1, 2010)

hi greenbrucelee, many thanks for the prompt reply. I would like to know any good entry level certs to study for. what do you think of MCSE or CCNA? thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

The MCSE and CCNA are not entry level certs.

The MCSE requires you to have atleast 12 months experience as a systems engineer. The CCNA requires that you have experience of supporting and specializing with cisco switches and kit.

Having those certifications without the experience will normally go against you when applying for jobs because the Network or IT manager will expect you to hit the ground running with no training at all.

There are companies who will say you need the MCSE or CCNA for basic jobs but these are jobs usually posted by HR departments who know nothing about IT.

Basic entry level certs that require no experience and are setup so you can get a job as a field engineer or IT support person at Tier1 or level 1 are: compTIA A+, compTIA Network +, Microsofts MCDST and the MCDST upgrades which relate to Vista and Windows 7.

Those certs will set you up for entry level jobs and will stand out to employers and put you ahead of people in the same boat as you who do not have them.

I have the A+,N+ and MCDST, Security+ and Windows 7 upgrade but I do have experience although I am noweher near the level of doing the 7 exams required for the MCSE.


----------

